# Asus M4A78T-E first build need info



## 182crazy (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi

anybody tell me if this is a good mobo here are the specs: Asus M4A78T-E w/ Radeon HD 3300, DualDDR3 1333, 7.1 Audio, Gigabit Lan, 1394, Hybrid CrossFireX, HDMI with a turbo button and for the CPU


AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor
and i also need a good case but not to expensive

and i really don't need a video card yet but if ther is a good one on the cheap please let me know (75-150)

and is there alternative to getting the anti-static wrist band

this is for a fist build  and if you have any other recommendation please post 

Also this is for more of media PC and maybe a bit of gaming in the future and i mostly want it to be fast and perform well and my budget is 400-700$  Thank You


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, that's an excellent board and processor combo. If you don't really need a video card yet I'd say leave it alone until AFTER the holidays pass so the prices go down on the 5000 series ATi cards again and then if you really want know just pick up a 5750 which is very powerful but uses nearly no power so it's a double bonus.

As far as the anti-static band...just make sure you touch some bare metal before you touch the components and don't scuff your feet (I hate that anyway lol) and you'll be fine. I've built many systems and never wear a band nor have I ever had one have a problem just be smart...of course if you're really nervous/worried then just buy one so you have peace of mind.

If you need any further help feel absolutely free to Private message me and I'll be glad to help you out. 

Kei


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks like a good option 
For the CPU, the 955 is fast, but for a media PC/light gaming, you don't need something that fast.  Something like the Phenom II X3 720 BE would also be more than enough, and would allow you to save a bit of money.

From what you want to use the computer for, it doesn't sound like you would ever be going Crossfire (multi-GPU), so you could save a bit of money on the motherboard by going for a 785G option instead.

For the graphics, the Radeon HD5750 is a good option, and it fits within the $75-$150 budget you specified

For the case, the Antec 300 and Cooler Master Centurion 590 are both great choices.

For a power supply, the Corsair VX450 or VX550 would be a good choice for your build.

For the hard drive, the Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB would be a good choice, it's large and very fast.

Hopefully this should get you started

BTW, there's no reason for an anti-static strap, I've worked on dozens of computers and never used one


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2009)

Ion also brings up good points depending on what you'd like to do with your system. If you're trying to get into tinkering then the 955 is the smarter choice (and could save you more power in the long run possibly)....BUT if you have no intent on doing so then I second the recommendation to go with the Phenom II X3 720 and save the extra money or even go with the Phenom II X2 550 processor.

Also the 785G board is a fantastic recommendation, as a matter of fact I built just such a system (Phenom 550 with ASUS 785G board) for someone and it's an awesome system.

Kei


----------



## 182crazy (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for all the info which one of the motherboards is newer because i really want something that will last long and still be kinda current technology and i need some recommendation for ram and the psu   
for the ram i'm thinking to go with any 4g(2X2g) DDR3 ram or DDR2 and i will be using Windows 7 64bit so there is no problem there if im correct and for the power supply im not sure how many watt i need 

also  i might go into over clocking later on (might as well get the most out of it) so can you guys recommend a good CPU fan because i don't think the one that comes with  the processor will be good

and im thinking to go with this case 
RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black ATX-612WEB Foldout MB Computer Case 
Thanks for the info again


----------



## Kei (Dec 5, 2009)

If literally newer as in release date new then the 785G board is 'newer' than the 790GX board. As far as technical relevance is concerned the 790GX board is more powerful.

If you go with EITHER board however you must use DDR3 ram as neither support DDR2 ram. OS choice in Windows7 64 is an excellent choice, to me it's the best OS I've ever used and I've been around a looooooot of different ones.

If you're not going to go with anything super crazy later on then I'd say get a 500W power supply from a reputable manufacturer (like Corsair or Cooler Master). That will give you FAR more than what you'll actually need and still give you room to expand in the future with a great gpu later on like a 5770 or so.

I also agree with the 2x2 setup for the ram which will give you plenty of ram in the easiest setup configuration. Speedwise choose either 1333Mhz or 1600Mhz whichever fits your budget the best, try to get the speed at cl8 at least. You'll find that number in the specs listed for the ram, I wouldn't go with anything higher for either unless you'd like to save a little money and don't mind sacrificing the speed. You may even go with cl7 if you're willing to spend the extra.

All these components will last you a long time and still be fast so no worries there. The best thing is that they're all replacable since you built it yourself so it's easy to speed things up later if you see fit.

Kei


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kei said:


> If literally newer as in release date new then the 785G board is 'newer' than the 790GX board. As far as technical relevance is concerned the 790GX board is more powerful.
> 
> If you go with EITHER board however you must use DDR3 ram as neither support DDR2 ram. OS choice in Windows7 64 is an excellent choice, to me it's the best OS I've ever used and I've been around a looooooot of different ones.
> 
> ...



790GX used to be used with Phenom I processors, so you can find Socket AM2+ and AM3 variants. Make sure you pick the right one for whatever RAM you are buying (The Phenom II 955BE supports DDR2 or DDR3). I have an ASUS Crosshair III with the 790FX chipset and it is an AM3 board with DDR3, but you can also find 790FX boards that support DDR2.

Protip: AM3 processors can be used with AM3/AM2+ motherboards. AM2+ processors can only be used in AM2/AM2+ boards.


----------



## Kei (Dec 5, 2009)

Since you mentioned DDR2 I figured I'd give you and option for that as well. You can still get a 790GX board that's compatible with DDR2 memory if you go with the ASUS M4A78-E which is an AM2+/AM3 board so you can still use your choices of processor you've considered. The board is a little cheaper still so that you might like, just depends on whether or not you really care about DDR3 or not. Both are fast so it's your choice. Regardless of which board you choose I recommend that you buy only an AM3 cpu as it will run on any of the platforms, but if you buy and AM2/AM2+ it will NOT run on any AM3 boards.

ASUS M4A78-E (AM2+/AM3 processor with DDR2 only)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368

ASUS M4A78_*T*_-E (AM3 processor with DDR3 only)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366

Hope that helps give you options more than confuse. 

Kei


P.S.
 I still use my 'old' ASUS 790FX board (AM2/AM2+/AM3) with my AM3 Phenom II X4 955 and DDR2 ram. I'll eventually switch over to DDR3 just because, but with way it's still crazy fast.


----------



## 182crazy (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies i think im gonna go with the  ASUS M4A78T-E (AM3 processor with DDR3 only) i do not know why but i like it better also i thinking of going with:

# G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
 it seems good for the price (94.00$) will it work with my motherboard i dont no how to put links but is on newegg also is this case good:

 RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black ATX-612WEB Foldout MB Computer Case because newegg has a combo with the case and a 500watt power supply combo for 99.00%
l


----------

